# Applying K9 Advantix - do the number of spots matter?



## no.guru (Apr 9, 2010)

The directions say to apply to 4 spots on the dog's back. The hair on my GS mix is so thick it's difficult to access a large enough area of skin with only 4 spots. I used 6 spots, all distributed along the recommended area (the spine).

I'm reasonably sure this is unimportant. Thoughts and comments, please!


----------



## N2Th3Stars (May 22, 2010)

no.guru said:


> The directions say to apply to 4 spots on the dog's back. The hair on my GS mix is so thick it's difficult to access a large enough area of skin with only 4 spots. I used 6 spots, all distributed along the recommended area (the spine).
> 
> I'm reasonably sure this is unimportant. Thoughts and comments, please!


I hope you do not have any cats, because this particular product is actually very toxic to them. Not sure if you were aware of that or not, just letting you know. 

6 spots is fine, I suppose.. I think using less spots would be better so you could apply a larger amount to each point that you've selected but either way, the product will still spread and work as it is suppose to. Just be sure your dog is not licking it or rubbing it off, etc.


----------



## no.guru (Apr 9, 2010)

Heather, thank you for your response. No cats here, and I'm aware of its toxicity to them.

This makes me feel better about it, although I'm considering shaving next month!


----------



## BorderGal (Nov 29, 2008)

I just use a couple close to the same area so that all the product gets absorbed. I've also found this is a really strong product so I use considerable less than the recommended dosage and I have never had a flea or tick, and I buy the largest size and dose it out among my dogs, which saves a huge amount of $$.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

BorderGal said:


> I just use a couple close to the same area so that all the product gets absorbed. I've also found this is a really strong product so I use considerable less than the recommended dosage and I have never had a flea or tick, and I buy the largest size and dose it out among my dogs, which saves a huge amount of $$.


I do this with Frontline Plus. The dosage for Advantix is .04ml per lb. Example: 
40lb x .04ml = 1.6ml.


----------



## KellyJ (Mar 1, 2010)

I use it on my dogs. I was always more a frontline person- that's what I use on my cat. But we just moved out to the country and the ticks are AWFUL. I just put it on a few spots on their backs where they couldn't reach, then kept them in their crates until they were all dry so that they couldn't lick it off of eachother and so the cat wouldn't get into it. It's the only thing I've found that works against all the ticks my dogs kept getting.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

no.guru said:


> Heather, thank you for your response. No cats here, and I'm aware of its toxicity to them.
> 
> This makes me feel better about it, although I'm considering shaving next month!


Before you shave a GSD mix, you might want to read a few threads here... many groomers won't shave double-coated breeds at all because the coat provides protection from sunburn, and it also actually traps cooler air and helps regulate the dog's body temperature in summer. Also, sometimes if you shave a double-coated dog, the undercoat will grow back much more quickly than the long guard hairs, and the dog's fur will look bad. Sometimes it never comes back right.

http://www.dogforums.com/4-dog-grooming-forum/53911-shaving-shepherd.html

http://www.dogforums.com/4-dog-grooming-forum/21198-has-anybody-ever-shaved.html

http://www.dogforums.com/4-dog-grooming-forum/23139-shaving-long-haired-dogs.html

http://www.dogforums.com/4-dog-grooming-forum/72458-shaved-husky.html


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

I put k9 advantix on my dog and the fleas were having a party on her!  It had no effect, lol. I just gave her a REALLY good bath and killed them off by drowning them. Now if I ever see one, I just pick it off.


----------



## KellyJ (Mar 1, 2010)

Terrie said:


> I put k9 advantix on my dog and the fleas were having a party on her!  It had no effect, lol. I just gave her a REALLY good bath and killed them off by drowning them. Now if I ever see one, I just pick it off.


I wonder if maybe it works better with ticks? My dogs have never had flea problems. I actually never even used preventative with them. I use frontline for my cat, but that's because for awhile he had a tendency to dart out the front door, and he would never stay in the yard. So I didn't really know where he was going and I couldn't catch him unless he wanted to be caught.

When we moved though, the ticks were all over the yard. I would pull about three a day off of the dogs. After two days of that, soon as we got into town I bought advantix b/c I'd read that it will repel the ticks. I haven't found a tick on them since.


----------



## BorderGal (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow...never heard that before with Advantix...usually it's from Frontline or Advantage users that it does not work, and then people try Advantix and problem solved. I wonder if you got a bogus dose or you just have a really strong super-flea where you live. Glad you got 'em anyway, no matter how you had to do it.




Terrie said:


> I put k9 advantix on my dog and the fleas were having a party on her!  It had no effect, lol. I just gave her a REALLY good bath and killed them off by drowning them. Now if I ever see one, I just pick it off.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

KellyJ said:


> I wonder if maybe it works better with ticks? My dogs have never had flea problems. I actually never even used preventative with them. I use frontline for my cat, but that's because for awhile he had a tendency to dart out the front door, and he would never stay in the yard. So I didn't really know where he was going and I couldn't catch him unless he wanted to be caught.
> 
> When we moved though, the ticks were all over the yard. I would pull about three a day off of the dogs. After two days of that, soon as we got into town I bought advantix b/c I'd read that it will repel the ticks. I haven't found a tick on them since.


Yep. 

Jackson got sooo many ticks while on Frontline, and got Lymes. Ever since being on Advantix, no ticks. Well.. he had 1 about two weeks ago but we were late with applying the Advantix! Whoops!


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Melodie was fighting a loosing battle with ticks and fleas no matter what I tried so we got Advantix from the vet. Sooooooooooo much better now.


----------

